# Sexy underwear



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm on a posting roll tonight.

Something I read earlier today made me think of this question.

I frequently see posts on TAM about men hating "granny panties" and only finding sexy panties/thongs/lace/whatever acceptable on women.

I'm assuming that not all TAM men here have women with perfect bodies. 

For those who have women who do not have model bodies, do you STILL like sexy/lacy/thong underwear on your ladies? Do you still find that sexy even if they don't really have the bodies for it? 

There seems to be such a preoccupation with underwear, I'm just wondering. 

Also, what constitutes granny panties?


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

SecondTime'Round said:


> I'm on a posting roll tonight.
> 
> Something I read earlier today made me think of this question.
> 
> ...


Every woman should feel as if she has the body for it.


----------



## Phil Anders (Jun 24, 2015)

Looking like a VS model isn't the point. Yes, there's a continuum of attractiveness, and lingerie models place high on it, but it's not the point. In a relationship lingerie is code for "I feel confident in myself and in my allure for you, and I am actively encouraging your desire because I want to be with you as soon as we can find someplace private." 

The frumpy crap (drab baggy cotton, often ratty, stained, or worn-out--do I really need to describe this?) conveys indifference and obliviousness at best, and it might well mean any of: not tonight, go away, I'm feeling closed and hostile toward you, I can't see past my own insecurities, I just can't be bothered, I'm not into you that way any more, I only stay for the kids, I'm saving that lacy pair you saw for that guy in Marketing I'm always mentioning, etc etc etc.

The preoccupation isn't with the underwear, it's with the message.


----------



## Lonely&frustrated (Jan 27, 2013)

The frumpy crap (drab baggy cotton, often ratty, stained, or worn-out--do I really need to describe this?) conveys indifference and obliviousness at best, and it might well mean any of: not tonight, go away, I'm feeling closed and hostile toward you, I can't see past my own insecurities, I just can't be bothered, I'm not into you that way any more, I only stay for the kids, I'm saving that lacy pair you saw for that guy in Marketing I'm always mentioning, etc etc etc.

The preoccupation isn't with the underwear, it's with the message. 

That's some funny crap lmao





















|


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Phil Anders said:


> Looking like a VS model isn't the point. Yes, there's a continuum of attractiveness, and lingerie models place high on it, but it's not the point. In a relationship lingerie is code for "I feel confident in myself and in my allure for you, and I am actively encouraging your desire because I want to be with you as soon as we can find someplace private."
> 
> The frumpy crap (drab baggy cotton, often ratty, stained, or worn-out--do I really need to describe this?) conveys indifference and obliviousness at best, and it might well mean any of: not tonight, go away, I'm feeling closed and hostile toward you, I can't see past my own insecurities, I just can't be bothered, I'm not into you that way any more, I only stay for the kids, I'm saving that lacy pair you saw for that guy in Marketing I'm always mentioning, etc etc etc.
> 
> The preoccupation isn't with the underwear, it's with the message.


Is there a necessity to wear it 24/7? Is there any compassion for women with sensory issues who can't comfortably tolerate such garments all day long under clothing?


----------



## Phil Anders (Jun 24, 2015)

Well...speaking for myself, no and yes, respectively...I mean, I wouldn't ask for a 24/7 Merry Widow under business attire, unless it was something she got off on wearing. 


FWIW, I've seen plenty of underwear that constitutes a middle road between scratchy Fredericks of Hollywood plastic lace and adult diapers: 


















Do those appear horribly uncomfortable? Their "signal strength" isn't off the chart, but they aren't off-putting either. :grin2:


----------



## AaronDonald (Nov 9, 2015)

Every woman wants to own devil figure. So even though thier haven't a charming body, they can wear sexy underware as long as they feel happy.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I've been holding off replying to this, because it came off as a "hey guys I just came into your clubhouse to tell you how stupid you are" kind of post And I know that @SecondTime'Round is not that kind of person and that she is really interested in understanding. @Phil Anders jumped in with an excellent post explaining that it isn't just a fascination with underwear, only to be laughed at. (hey, ignore what guys are honestly trying to tell you at your own peril) 

As a guy who really has much more than a "preoccupation with underwear" I'm going to honestly answer the question. 

"For those who have women who do not have model bodies, do you STILL like sexy/lacy/thong underwear on your ladies? Do you still find that sexy even if they don't really have the bodies for it?" 

My wife has never had a model body. She was so insecure that she felt the need to show me "what I was getting" before I signed the contract. With children and age she eventually got to the point where her daily wear was very Frumpy. Sure with her shape Full brief panties ware the best fit, but She went to white or beige, all cotton, no decoration. Now if that doesn't define Granny Panties I don't know what does. Over the last 6 months or so. She has been transitioning to prints and silky synthetics. Because "they are so cute". And she feels better about herself. Now they are still Full high waist briefs, but to me it is her attitude that is the thing. Sure she has some lacy stuff that she will wear for short periods (can't wait to get out of them) but those are play clothes. 

What led to the change? Two things I hope. One she dropped a size, so the old grannys were really getting baggy. And It didn't matter what panties she wore I told her I liked seeing her in panties whenever I caught her. I hope she decided that if I was watching she should give me something to see.

YES, I love seeing my overweight wife in underwear. It turns me on. In fact the getting turned on every day, but only getting to do something with it once a week, was the major problem in the marriage. 

So For advice I would say to women, For everyday be comfortable, buy make sure it has some flirty touches. And If you know there is going to be an audience bring out your best.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

You're right, @Mr. Nail, I did not mean to come off that way at all . I am genuinely curious!


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

My lower belly is riddled with scars, which means my skin is highly sensitive to anything rubbing on it - like low-waist panties, strings, or lace fabric. It's a sensation that's at the same time itchy and irritating, and also slightly nausea-inducing. 

That said, it's entirely possible to wear reasonably pretty undergarments without being uncomfortable. Victoria's Secret actually makes some very nice all-cotton panties in pretty colors and prints (including seasonal designs), with and without lace. They come in a few different cuts - boyshorts, briefs, high-leg briefs, bikinis, etc. They aren't extremely lacy/sexy, but they're pretty enough that I don't feel frumpy wearing them day-to-day. I think they're a pretty good compromise if you won't or can't wear the little slips of nothing, but also dislike the schlumpy granny panties. 

And I've honestly never had a man seem at all put off by them. I think just the fact that it looks like you took the time to at least care a little about your undergarments is what is alluring to many men.


----------



## Seppuku (Sep 22, 2010)

To me, granny panties are old panties that are more like shorts than panties, and are usually worn during that time of the month because they can support the pads.

My wife wears thongs daily, because they don't show a panty line on her pants. I do find them sexy.

However, she rarely wears them specifically for me. In general she does nothing really to turn me on if she happens to be in the mood and I'm not - she has worn lingerie for me exactly once is 2015. So...


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
My wife is in her 50s but I still love to see her in sexy underwear. But then I love seeing her in non-sexy underwear too.

Sexy doesn't need lace either. A t-shirt of just the right length and nothing else is really nice. 

Personally I'm not a fan of thongs.

For me its not really the underwear that matters but her desiring to be attractive to me that does.


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

I don't care what she wears, cuz once I see my wife all scantily clad...They ain't gonna be staying on her much longer.  *devilish grin*


----------



## Lloyd Dobler (Apr 24, 2014)

SecondTime'Round said:


> I'm on a posting roll tonight.
> 
> Something I read earlier today made me think of this question.
> 
> ...


Eh, for me it's not so much about what she's wearing but what she's like underneath. My wife is 52 and her body isn't as terrific as it once was, but she still looks good in lacy sexy underwear. I like her better when she's not wearing any.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

I asked H this question STR and his response was in line with what Samyeager said. 

H said that the type of underwear a woman wears doesn't make her more or less attractive per se, but like any other piece of clothing, it is a outward reflection of her personality. For eg. I don't own waist high underwear. My preference is hip hugging boy shorts or thongs. My "special time of the month" undies are bikinis...and there is not one white item in the bunch. I've got underwear with cartoon characters, polka dots, stripes, in neon colors with words like 'AWESOME' and 'SEXY' on the behind, and bright colors....but they are all made out of cotton. H thinks they are super cute and a perfect reflection of 'me'. Do I own a few really nice (a.k.a expensive) sets? Yep, but I only wear them on special occasions, not because I don't think they are absolutely beautiful pieces, but because it's not my typical style. Kind of like asking a Jeans and t-shirt guy to wear a suit. It's great for a special occasion but not something they feel comfortable in.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Lila said:


> I asked H this question STR and his response was in line with what Samyeager said.
> 
> H said that the type of underwear a woman wears doesn't make her more or less attractive per se, but like any other piece of clothing, it is a outward reflection of her personality. For eg. I don't own waist high underwear. My preference is hip hugging boy shorts or thongs. My "special time of the month" undies are bikinis...and there is not one white item in the bunch. I've got underwear with cartoon characters, polka dots, stripes, in neon colors with words like 'AWESOME' and 'SEXY' on the behind, and bright colors....but they are all made out of cotton. H thinks they are super cute and a perfect reflection of 'me'. Do I own a few really nice (a.k.a expensive) sets? Yep, but I only wear them on special occasions, not because I don't think they are absolutely beautiful pieces, but because it's not my typical style. Kind of like asking a Jeans and t-shirt guy to wear a suit. It's great for a special occasion but not something they feel comfortable in.


That makes perfect sense.

Honestly, every time the topic of panties has come up here and everyone talks about the "necessity" of women wearing sexy underwear, I've assumed that this photo is what was meant and I've thought, "how could you possibly be comfortable wearing stuff like that every day under your clothing!?" (Not to mention my abs look nothing like that)

I don't own a pair of "granny panties" I don't think (unless you include spanx), but could up my game in choosing items with cuter/sexier "touches." However, I have no plans in the foreseeable future for anyone but me to see my underwear so for now it's a moot point!


----------



## Acoa (Sep 21, 2012)

Like other's have said, it's all about looking good and feeling good in them. They don't have to be sandpaper g-strings to be sexy. Besides not all underwear looks good on all bodies. My GF is a larger woman, but she wears great panties. Some are softer, some are tighter. When the tight ones start bothering her (typically later in the evening after dinner and a few drinks), she'll slip out of them and stick them in my pocket. It's a pretty good signal that it's time to take her home. 

Which leads to another option. No panties on an evening out. And make sure the H knows it. Works for any body type.


----------



## tornado (Jan 10, 2014)

It's the same old cotton white panties that drive me crazy. For goodness sake, mix it up a little. Different colors and prints, maybe a different style, at least make a effort to wear sexy undies for your man. :roll eyes:



ETA: thongs are the hottest panties EVER!!!


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

My button down shirt or wifebeater. no panties, that's all she needs.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

SecondTime'Round said:


> That makes perfect sense.
> 
> Honestly, every time the topic of panties has come up here and everyone talks about the "necessity" of women wearing sexy underwear, I've assumed that this photo is what was meant and I've thought, "how could you possibly be comfortable wearing stuff like that every day under your clothing!?" (Not to mention my abs look nothing like that)
> 
> I don't own a pair of "granny panties" I don't think (unless you include spanx), but could up my game in choosing items with cuter/sexier "touches." However, I have no plans in the foreseeable future for anyone but me to see my underwear so for now it's a moot point!


LOL, I'm all for wearing undies that make me feel sexy but not at the cost of comfort. Instead of that think this (see below). Cute and comfortable lace boy short.

If you're looking for options (colors, styles, sizes, price), check out bare necessities online. They have a huge selection that can be searched by material and sizes. They sell everything all things intimate apparel. Love that website although it can get pricey depending on what you set your eyes on. H saw me shopping online one day and picked out a couple of bras he liked. Imagine his surprise when I told him the total bill for the 2 bras he selected was $178.:surprise: Needless to say, that pretty much knocked his lingerie fetish right out of him. >


----------



## Chris42 (May 13, 2015)

My wife is slightly overweight and it has no effect on wanting to see her in sexy underthings. Granny panties and plain underwear send a message that you're not interested in being sexy and not to approach you for intimacy. I don't like thongs at all, and nothing needs to be lacy- sexy can be many different styles of bras and panties. I always get excited watching my wife dress and undress when seeing somethong satiny colorful, etc. 

My favorite is to see her getting dressed in the morning- knowing even a simple sexy black bra and panties are underneath her regular work clothes- and thinking about it all day. I love knowing what's on underneath and hoping to take it off later. Sadly- even though I've mentioned this many times over the years- she either doesn't get it or doesn't care. I don't think she ever considers what intimates she wears even knowing the effect certain ones will have on me. None of this has anything to do with weight. Knowing she's wearing something for me- that only I get to see is the turn on.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I do think, though, that sometimes it's just necessary to wear a plain and simple beige bra and panty set. Men's clothing is almost never anything less than fully opaque, whereas women's clothing often is. Those cute patterns and colors of underwear just aren't going to be appropriate under a lot of my clothing. I'm too old to pull off the "zebra print bra under a white business shirt" or the "hot pink panties under tan linen slacks" looks. So, yeah, I try to stay away from granny panties and I wear pretty colors when I can, but my daily lingerie wardrobe has plenty of nude-colored basics that I can actually wear under most of my clothing.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*I'm sorry, but the donning of "granny panties" on any woman absolutely screams out that she doesn't want sex period! Wearing those things around any red blooded male indicates that she wants to remain celibate and untouched!

I wouldn't wish a pair of those things on any woman, except for maybe my RSXW! But if she wore them, she'd want them to be "crotchless" to make it far easier for her BF's!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

arbitrator said:


> *I'm sorry, but the donning of "granny panties" on any woman absolutely screams out that she doesn't want sex period! Wearing those things around any red blooded male indicates that she wants to remain celibate and untouched!
> 
> I wouldn't wish a pair of those things on any woman, except for maybe my RSXW! But if she wore them, she'd want them to be "crotchless" to make it far easier for her BF's!*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't care what she is thinking when she puts them on, And I am usually too distracted to notice them when I pull them off....Skin is the perfect lingerie...I do like skimpy, pretty, lacy undies on other women....But they are in photographs, not in my bed...


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

Lila said:


> LOL, I'm all for wearing undies that make me feel sexy but not at the cost of comfort. Instead of that think this (see below). *Cute and comfortable lace boy short*.


Oh, my wife has those....WOOF!
*yes, I will bark like a big dog when she sports those...>


----------



## CatJayBird (Oct 5, 2015)

Female here...

I LOVE wearing "sexy" underwear and bras!! They make ME feel so much better about myself. My whole attitude is different! 

These are my absolute favs!!! 









With these plunge bras....









*sigh*

<3 Lane Bryant

PS...I'm plus sized....


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Whatever you take off and hand me under the table at Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Boy shorts!


HNNNNGGGG!!!!


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

CatJayBird said:


> Female here...
> 
> I LOVE wearing "sexy" underwear and bras!! They make ME feel so much better about myself. My whole attitude is different!
> 
> ...


OK, I can up my game in the panties department, but there's no way I could wear that bra (on top) all day long. My life-long struggle for a comfortable and sufficiently supportive bra (hard with a D cup) is the source of many jokes in my circle of friends. No lace for me unless I only intend to wear it for 10 minutes! (It's a very annoying problem I've had my whole life....my sensory issues are so strong that if I have on an uncomfortable bra, I sweat, am angry, and can't concentrate on anything at all. I have issues.)


----------



## CatJayBird (Oct 5, 2015)

SecondTime'Round said:


> OK, I can up my game in the panties department, but there's no way I could wear that bra (on top) all day long. My life-long struggle for a comfortable and sufficiently supportive bra (hard with a D cup) is the source of many jokes in my circle of friends. No lace for me unless I only intend to wear it for 10 minutes! (It's a very annoying problem I've had my whole life....my sensory issues are so strong that if I have on an uncomfortable bra, I sweat, am angry, and can't concentrate on anything at all. I have issues.)



Yeah...I can't vouch for that bra....I'm not even sure which one it is...lol


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
don't forget that the sexiest thing you can wear is a smile.....


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

SecondTime'Round said:


> I'm on a posting roll tonight.
> 
> Something I read earlier today made me think of this question.
> 
> ...


Stupid question because I'm missing your point.

What does your body have to do with wearing sexy underwear?

Assuming your man likes your body, and likes sexy underwear, isn't this a "two great tastes that taste great together" scenario?


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

marduk said:


> Stupid question because I'm missing your point.
> 
> What does your body have to do with wearing sexy underwear?
> 
> Assuming your man likes your body, and likes sexy underwear, isn't this a "two great tastes that taste great together" scenario?


I'm single. I reconciled (unsuccessfully) with my ex husband last year but he left me for someone with a "tight skinny little body that he loves to **** so much more than mine." (mother of his kids) (his words)


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

SecondTime'Round said:


> I'm single. I reconciled (unsuccessfully) with my ex husband last year but he left me for someone with a "tight skinny little body that he loves to **** so much more than mine." (mother of his kids) (his words)


I'm still not connecting your **** of an ex with your body and wearing sexy underwear.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

You know, professional hits can be had at very reasonable rates these days. 




SecondTime'Round said:


> I'm single. I reconciled (unsuccessfully) with my ex husband last year but he left me for someone with a "tight skinny little body that he loves to **** so much more than mine." (mother of his kids) (his words)


----------



## Marriedand40 (Aug 19, 2013)

Underwear is cheap so all women should have A LOT of them. Husbands don't want to see the same underwear on their wife over and over. A Spanish girl I dated had over 70+ bars and 200+ panties, all pretty ones by the way. She even used to show me her drawer. She was quite proud of them, and I don't blame her.

Look at the teens and 20+ somethings who flock to Victoria's Secret or LaSenza every chance they get. Do you think they would be caught dead in a pair of granny panties??

if they don't wear them, why should you?


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Marriedand40 said:


> Underwear is cheap so all women should have A LOT of them. Husbands don't want to see the same underwear on their wife over and over. A Spanish girl I dated had over 70+ bars and 200+ panties, all pretty ones by the way. She even used to show me her drawer. She was quite proud of them, and I don't blame her.
> 
> Look at the teens and 20+ somethings who flock to Victoria's Secret or LaSenza every chance they get. Do you think they would be caught dead in a pair of granny panties??
> 
> *if they don't wear them, why should you?*


I'm not advocating for granny panties here, but I'm almost 43 so I have no desire to look just like a teenager or twenty-something. Been there, done that.

And bras (especially) and panties are not all that cheap that everyone can afford to have 70 of them.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

marduk said:


> I'm still not connecting your **** of an ex with your body and wearing sexy underwear.


It goes back to my original question. Are sexy underwear still sexy on an imperfect body?


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
In my opinion, YES. 




SecondTime'Round said:


> It goes back to my original question. Are sexy underwear still sexy on an imperfect body?


----------



## JoeHenderson (Oct 3, 2011)

There are many cuts/styles out there. My wife doesn't like thongs, but looks great in Brazilian, hip-hugger, and cheeky cuts. She likes the way they feel, too.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

SecondTime'Round said:


> It goes back to my original question. Are sexy underwear still sexy on an imperfect body?


Yes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Does a guy with an imperfect body look better in a tailored Italian suit in a great fabric or a baggy pair of sweats and a stained t-shirt? 

Should I only wear nice clothes or underwear as a guy if I have a six pack?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Acoa (Sep 21, 2012)

SecondTime'Round said:


> It goes back to my original question. Are sexy underwear still sexy on an imperfect body?



Yes, yes and why wouldn't they? 

If someone loves you, they love all of you. Even the imperfections.


----------



## ExiledBayStater (Feb 16, 2013)

Phil Anders said:


> Well...speaking for myself, no and yes, respectively...I mean, I wouldn't ask for a 24/7 Merry Widow under business attire, unless it was something she got off on wearing.
> 
> 
> FWIW, I've seen plenty of underwear that constitutes a middle road between scratchy Fredericks of Hollywood plastic lace and adult diapers:
> ...


What are those made of? My wife needs 100% cotton. I'd rather see her in simple utilitarian cotton panties than have the playground closed for a yeast infection.


----------



## Dragunov (May 21, 2015)

My wife only wears huge ugly granny panties and full body armor bras that are only white. 

I wish I could get her to wear something nicer. The last time I gave her money to go buy new bras I asked if she would buy at least one black one. She completely ignored me. When I asked her why not, she just got pissy and stormed off. 

I don't think she has ever worn any sexy underwear or lingerie even once in her life. And it doesn't look like she will start any time soon.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

marduk said:


> Does a guy with an imperfect body look better in a tailored Italian suit in a great fabric or a baggy pair of sweats and a stained t-shirt?
> 
> Should I only wear nice clothes or underwear as a guy if I have a six pack?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Gotcha. Great analogy! 


Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Acoa said:


> Yes, yes and why wouldn't they?
> 
> If someone loves you, they love all of you. Even the imperfections.


Just have never experienced it.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

SecondTime'Round said:


> Just have never experienced it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Not yet, you mean.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Enjoy some freedom. Go commando!!!!!


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

SecondTime'Round said:


> It goes back to my original question. Are sexy underwear still sexy on an imperfect body?


Yes.


----------

